# First custom signature



## Daizu (Jul 15, 2010)

Was getting tired of looking at the Kingdom Hearts signature I practically stole. /shame

So, I decided to make my own and here it is. It's the first one I've ever made by myself, so if it looks a little... bad, you know why. Tell me what you guys think. =P







Also, a quick question. My signatures size is about 499 x 140. There's some text that I'd like to put below it, but that would make the signatures overall size 499 x 154 (Yes, I looked, just to be sure). I'm confused about the Forum rules on the signature. When it says my signature can't be more than 500 x 150, does it mean the whole thing? Or just the picture? I've removed the text for the time being to avoid getting a _second _ infraction on my signature. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (The first infraction wasn't about this)


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 15, 2010)

I think it looks very amazing.

You should post it in the "Your best artwork" thread, it's definitely artistic.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The maximum combined file size for all graphics in a member's avatar and signature is: 80Kb



Make sure it isn't over that amount.

I think they meant the picture going over 500 x 150 , but I'm not too sure.


----------



## Daizu (Jul 15, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> I think it looks very amazing.
> 
> You should post it in the "Your best artwork" thread, it's definitely artistic.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your comment. =)

I figured that thread was for drawings only, but I'll look into it. I have a few drawings I could put on there anyway, I think...

I checked, they only go to about 60kb. (More or less)


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 15, 2010)

Daizu said:
			
		

> Thank you for your comment. =)
> 
> I figured that thread was for drawings only, but I'll look into it. I have a few drawings I could put on there anyway, I think...
> 
> I checked, they only go to about 60kb. (More or less)



You're welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The thread is for what a person considers as art, there are tattoos, photography, poetry, art, graphics, all sorts in that thread.

You should be fine if you're under 80kb.


----------

